# France Ligue 1 17-18 January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 13, 2009)

Grenoble v Lyon
 17/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  5.00 3.20 1.70 statsAll Bets (29) 
Lorient v Valenciennes
 17/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.80 3.10 4.50 statsAll Bets (29) 
Marseille v Le Havre
 17/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.333 4.30 8.50 statsAll Bets (29) 
Nice v Auxerre
 17/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.90 3.10 4.00 statsAll Bets (29) 
St.Etienne v Le Mans
 17/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.90 3.10 4.00 statsAll Bets (29) 
Toulouse v Nancy
 17/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.95 3.05 3.80 statsAll Bets (29) 
Nantes v Bordeaux
 17/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  3.60 3.00 2.05 statsAll Bets (28) 
Caen v Monaco
 18/01/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.20 2.90 3.30 statsAll Bets (29) 
Paris SG v Sochaux
 18/01/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.55 3.50 6.00 statsAll Bets (29) 
Lille v Rennes
 18/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  2.10 2.95 3.50 statsAll Bets (29)


----------

